# Welchen Router Brauche ich?



## MF (24. Dezember 2001)

Hi hier schonmal eine skizze meiner situation:





So um das mal zu erklären:

Ich habe bei mir zu hause zwei netzwerke oder besser werde demnächst zwei haben. Ein netzwerk wir in meinem zimmer sein das andere soll Familien PC Router und meinen Rechner zusammenbringen.

Soweit ich weis fungieren Router ja wie Switches daher würde ich meinen pc und den familien PC an den Router direkt anschließen da ich aber noch ein zweites netzwerk haben will welches nur bei mir im zimmer sein soll aber dennoch aufs internet zugreifen kann. Dementsprechend werde ich wohl mehr als 5 rechner ins internet schicken wollen wenn ich mal freunde zuhause habe die sollen aber nicht auf den familienrechner zugreifen koennen von daher würde ich meinen rechner als eine art proxie verwenden das er 2 netzwerkkarten drin hat.

Des weiteren brauche ich einen Router der auch für BatleCom gut zu gebrauchen ist wegen den ports etc.

Nun wollt ich euch fragen welchen router ich dafür brauche oder ob das überhaupt geht, wenn ja dann würde ich auch gerne wissen was ich auf meinem rechner instalieren mus auser die router software um die beiden netzwerke von einander abzutrenen aber dennoch beide ins internet kommen.

thx schonmal im voraus...

MfG Freeza


----------



## Psyclic (24. Dezember 2001)

also normal dürfte es klappen so wie dus oben beschrieben hast....

ich hab nen longshine router mit nem 4port 10/100 mbit switch...
tdsl und bei mir funzt alles einwandfrei...
battlecom icq etc...
eingebaute firewall und son kram.
is ganz gut das ding


----------



## MF (24. Dezember 2001)

*hey thx...*

...kannst du mir auch noch sagen wie teuer der router war???


Und was ich auch noch wissen mus ist wie ich es hinbekomme das ich von meinem Netzwerk welches ja nicht direkt am router dran ist ins internet komme.


MfG Freeza


[NACHTRAG]
ich werde mir den hier holen:

LCS-883R-DSL-4F

scheint wirklich gut zu sein das teil


----------



## Psyclic (24. Dezember 2001)

hab ich auch ^^


----------

